

AT&T Adds New $0.61 Monthly Administrative Fee To Wireless Customers’ Bills - mikestew
http://consumerist.com/2013/05/24/surprise-att-adds-new-0-61-monthly-administrative-fee-to-wireless-customers-bills/

======
alxndr
On Reddit, a comment explaining how you can purportedly cancel your account
without incurring early termination fees:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1ewszk/att_just_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1ewszk/att_just_added_a_061_monthly_fee_to_postpaid/ca4mgcb)

